# Computer question....



## serpent_1977 (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a 1994 Nissan Maxima, and I am trying to replace the computer. The numbers on mine are A18 B60 ED2 4211. Do the last four have to match on another computer? I found a couple, but the last four don't match. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm not sure on this, but i think an ecu (computer) can be used from a maxima with the same model (se or gxe) and transmission ( auto or 5spd). The 89-94 gxe computers should all be the same, but the 89-91 se's and 92-94 se's are different. Good luck.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Basically what he said.
Just make sure you get the same trim model so you match up the engines.

your variations: (also note there are fed spec and cali spec chips for each of these)
89 VG30E auto
89 VG30E Manual 
90-94 VG30E auto
90-91 VG30E manual
92-94 auto VE30DE
92-94 manual VE30DE

source: Jim Wolf Technology's ECU page. These are all the aftermarket ECUs. I've talked with a tech there and as long as they use the same aftermarket ECU, then the stock ones will interchange. (you can use a 90 VG auto ecu on a 94 VG auto ecu)


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Basically what he said.
> Just make sure you get the same trim model so you match up the engines.
> 
> your variations: (also note there are fed spec and cali spec chips for each of these)
> ...



aren't the injectors different on the '89-'91 GXE's or SE's from the '92-'94 models. cuz internetautomar said this when i was doin' my 5-speed conversion and i asked if the ECU from the '91 SE 5-speed would work fine with my '93 GXE and he said that there is no need to do that cuz the injectors r different. i know this has nothin' to do with it but i just want to make sure if im right or wrong cuz i have the '91 SE 5-speed ECU layin' around.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The only difference is the connectors on the injectors. the older ones use a square connector and the newer ones use a round one.. 
the impedance on them is the same, IIRC... so the ECU can't tell a difference.


----------

